# Timing belt change. Pump not aligned.



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dave32gtr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just changed the timing belt on my wifes 2010 cruze 2.0 diesel.
> One problem I ran into was the belt never lined up with the fuel pump? When I took the old belt off I noticed the marks didn't line up. Thought that maybe the belt had stretched and moved on..
> ...


I wish I could help. The dealer did mine. What part of the world are you from? I know there are various diesel engines used in our Cruzes across the globe, but likely your setup is different than what's on my car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

dave32gtr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just changed the timing belt on my wifes 2010 cruze 2.0 diesel.
> One problem I ran into was the belt never lined up with the fuel pump? When I took the old belt off I noticed the marks didn't line up. Thought that maybe the belt had stretched and moved on..
> ...


If it is the same as most new diesel designs, the pump drive pulley position is meaningless.....it is only spinning a pump.

Rob


----------

